# This Tripod?



## Cory (Mar 11, 2015)

Would this be a great choice/value for a general purpose tripod?:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888850-REG/Manfrotto_mk294c3_a0rc2_294_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod.html

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

I like Manfrotto legs as a good combination of quality and value. Their heads...not so much. Their proprietary plate/clamp system is limiting. 

Something worth reading...

http://bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## slclick (Mar 11, 2015)

For that price I'd be buying an Feisol. I actually prefer mine to the RRS I had for 2 days before I decided it was the wrong length for me. Gotta love when the gear is better AND less expensive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I like Manfrotto legs as a good combination of quality and value. Their heads...not so much. Their proprietary plate/clamp system is limiting.
> 
> Something worth reading...
> 
> http://bythom.com/support.htm



Beat me to it.


----------



## Cory (Mar 12, 2015)

If you don't mind one more - this one?:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024565-REG/oben_cc_2381_3_section_carbon.html


----------



## slclick (Mar 13, 2015)

Cory said:


> If you don't mind one more - this one?:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024565-REG/oben_cc_2381_3_section_carbon.html



I had the previous incarnation of that Oben and it just isn't that solid. On uneven ground and in a wind you might compromise the shot with shake. 

Here's what I'm using and it has exceed my needs and desires in every way.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/848831-REG/FEISOL_CT_3442_Tournament_CT_3442_Rapid_Tripod.html


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I got it:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024706-REG/sirui_bsren2204_carbon_fiber_tripod.html

and

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822261-REG/Sirui_BSRK20_K_20x_Ball_Head.html

:-*


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 13, 2015)

Cory said:


> I think I got it:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024706-REG/sirui_bsren2204_carbon_fiber_tripod.html
> 
> ...



Cory the ball head looks good to me, but personally I feel that any tripod that has the option of removing a leg to be used as a monopod can't possibly be that stable when all together. That is just my opinion so take that for what it's worth. My thought is that the connection of the removable leg is only as strong and rigid as you can tighten where the permanent legs are set to a rigidity standard as determined by the manufacturer upon design and construction. Your hand is not a torque tool and therefore you cannot assume it will be replaced to the same level every time. And even if you could the thread could loosen and I doubt you would want to put thread locker on it every time.

Sorry I ramble


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2015)

This one?:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1033529-REG/induro_476_214_scc2t_grand_turismo_carbon_8x.html


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> This one?:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1033529-REG/induro_476_214_scc2t_grand_turismo_carbon_8x.html



At quick glance that looks like a great setup. I like that it comes with a short column and the accessory attachment point. Plus the carry bag is a bonus


----------

